# It's always cold in Minnesota!



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey!
I just bought my first sailboat today (Capri Cyclone 13) and I have never been sailing before. I live on a medium sized lake, but I don't have a dock to put my sailboat. Any ideas? Could I build something? Or even advice on sailing is welcome!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

How about anchoring (mooring) it just offshore and keeping a rubber raft or kayak/canoe to get out to it? Welcome aboard.


----------



## blueranger (Jun 30, 2006)

If you have lakefront property (or more likely the backyard) check with the DNR and see if you can sink a mooring ball off your land as Cam suggested. If not, there's lots of used boat lifts on Craigs list and around Lake Minnetonka right now for sale. Or just make up a small cradle for it and keep it by the water with a set of rollers. If you're near the Twin Cities PM me if you want any help or if I can provide more info. Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

For a small boat you dont even need rollers. I made a ramp for my catamaran made of PVC pipe sawed in half lengthways. The boat slides easily in and out of the water. Just dont saw the PVC next to your wife's flowerbed or she will have you picking a blizzard of white PVC shavings out of it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I checked about a mooring buoy and they said I couldn't because the lake is too small and because my lakeshore is the best fishing spot, they don't want a boat anchored there. How would I build one out of PVC?


----------

